
The 32-hour, four-day workweek 'killed work ethic' at this startup - sahin-boydas
https://amp.businessinsider.com/productivity-tips-four-day-workweek-2018-8
======
smt88
There is almost zero content in this article beyond what the headline says.
I'm very interested to learn more, but this isn't a good source of nuanced or
detailed info.

------
iamthirsty
Please use a non-amp link.

